# Lemon Jake Success



## Sheff (Aug 27, 2013)

Well finally my WC Lemon Jake did what he is supposed to do. This is just a couple of seconds of their dance. It took about a month until they were comfortable. I put on some Barry White and that made the mood  I should've known.
I saw about 10 or 15 eggs and they had been going for a while already

http://neighbourhoodshops.ca/fishpics/ljdance.avi


----------



## Scotmando (Jul 10, 2011)

Sheff said:


> Well finally my WC Lemon Jake did what he is supposed to do. This is just a couple of seconds of their dance. It took about a month until they were comfortable. I put on some Barry White and that made the mood  I should've known.
> I saw about 10 or 15 eggs and they had been going for a while already
> 
> http://neighbourhoodshops.ca/fishpics/ljdance.avi


Congratulations!

Lemon Jakes are beautiful & yours are stunning examples.

I too have Lemon Jakes, F1's, but only 3 males. 2 are really yellow/blue like yours in the video, & 1 is golden to orange/blue & quite stunning.

I have 22 juvies, 6 weeks old from the orange/blue male presently in a 10g grow-out tank. I lost the mother, she jumped out after I stripped her.

Good luck!


----------



## des (Jul 30, 2011)

Nice video capture and a great looking pair. Keep us updated on the egg/fry development if you're bored. =)

Awesome news and thanks for sharing Sheff.


----------

